# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  به هم خوردن فونت در کریستال با اکسپورت به PDFیا

## afshin62

با سلام 
من گزارشم رو درست کردم خود گزارش بدون به هم خوردن فونت چاپ میشه. ولی وقتی اونرو اکسپورت میکنم به اکسل یا PDF فونت من به هم میخوره و غیر قابل خوندن میشه.
من ازCR8.5 استفاده میکنم و از فونت Bzar استفاده کردم.

CRViewer1.EnableExportButton = True
CrxRep.ExportOptions.DestinationType = crEDTDiskFile
'To set the format to excel
CrxRep.ExportOptions.FormatType = crEFTExcel80Tabular
'To set the constatant column width
CrxRep.ExportOptions.ExcelUseConstantColumnWidth = True
CrxRep.ExportOptions.ExcelConstantColumnWidth = 36
'To set the file name
CrxRep.ExportOptions.DiskFileName = App.Path & "\dummy.xls"
'For avoiding prompt window
CrxRep.Export False


کسی میدونه چه جوری میتونم این مشکلو حل کنم.
با تشکر از کمکتون

----------


## hamid67fathi

اگه متنت فارسی هست ، right to left کن شايد درست بشه !

----------


## afshin62

دوست عزیز ممنون
آره نوشته هام فارسیه. ولی چی رو راست چین کنم آخه؟
متن من مثل اینکه مثلاً‌فونت مورد نظر روی سیستم نباشه خرچنگ قورباغه میشه. با وجود اینکه PDF میکنم ولی خط اونها قابل خوندن نیست.
نمیدونم چی مشکل داره آخه فونت Bzar رو سیستم نصبه.

کمکککککک

----------


## viper2009

همه ی حروف اینجوری میشن یا فقط حرف "ی"؟

به Word هم Export کن اگه فونت ها درست بودند با استفاده از اون به PDF ذخیره کن
یه جورایی(لقمه دور سر خود چرخاندان)

----------


## afshin62

> همه ی حروف اینجوری میشن یا فقط حرف "ی"؟
> 
> به Word هم Export کن اگه فونت ها درست بودند با استفاده از اون به PDF ذخیره کن
> یه جورایی(لقمه دور سر خود چرخاندان)


با تشکر

آره تمام حروف کج و کوله میشن حتی توی Word.
اما جالبه توی HTML درست export میکنه

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

فیلدی رو که متنش به هم ریخته میشه رو  صفحه ریپورتت راست کلیک کن برو به Format object بعد از تب پاراگراف Right to Left رو انتخاب کن درست میشه :چشمک:

----------


## smgraphic

آقا بخاطر نرم افزاریه که باهاش فایل چاپی خودت رو تبدیل به پی دی اف میکنی
منم قبلا این مشکلو داشتم ولی از وقتی یه ورژن قدیمی نرم افزار Brodgun pdf machine رو نصب کردم مشکلم حل شد.
حق نگهدارتان

----------


## afshin62

> آقا بخاطر نرم افزاریه که باهاش فایل چاپی خودت رو تبدیل به پی دی اف میکنی
> منم قبلا این مشکلو داشتم ولی از وقتی یه ورژن قدیمی نرم افزار Brodgun pdf machine رو نصب کردم مشکلم حل شد.
> حق نگهدارتان



با تشکر از پاسختان اما چرا به ورد یا اکسل یا هر چی دیگه هم نمیتونه درست اکسپورت کنه.
تنها جایی که درست اکسپورت میکنه فایل های HTML‌هستش.
نمی دونم مشکلش چیه چون همه فونتها رو نصب کردم زبان سیستم رو فارسی کردم 
ولی مشکلش حل نشد 
منتظر نظرهای شما هستم
متشکرم

----------


## smgraphic

فکر نکنم بخاطر فونتش باشه.

----------


## kiosksoft

> با سلام 
> من گزارشم رو درست کردم خود گزارش بدون به هم خوردن فونت چاپ میشه. ولی وقتی اونرو اکسپورت میکنم به اکسل یا PDF فونت من به هم میخوره و غیر قابل خوندن میشه.
> من ازCR8.5 استفاده میکنم و از فونت Bzar استفاده کردم.
> 
> CRViewer1.EnableExportButton = True
> CrxRep.ExportOptions.DestinationType = crEDTDiskFile
> 'To set the format to excel
> CrxRep.ExportOptions.FormatType = crEFTExcel80Tabular
> 'To set the constatant column width
> ...


دوست عزیز

فیلدی که کاراکترهای آن با pdf مشکل دارد رو در design گزارش انتخاب کنید بعد خاصیت TextFormat رو به crRTFText تغییر دهید مشکلتون حل میشه.

----------


## afshin62

با تشکر از راهکارها ولی با هیچ کدوم درست نشد.
فایل ضمیمه یه نمونه از فایل Export شده به PDF هستش.
لطفاً‌کمک کنید تا این مشکل الکی حل شه
من سئوالم اینه که چرا به HTML درست Export میکنه ولی به اکسل ,PDF خراب میشه

----------


## kiosksoft

دوست عزیز

فونتی که در گزارش بکار بردید چه فونتی هست ؟ از یک فونت عمومی مانند tahoma استفاده کنید ببینید همین مشکل هست یا خیر ؟

----------


## afshin62

دوستان 
از راهنمايي هاتون متشكرم ولي با Tahoma(arabic) هم درست نشد مثل همون فايل PDF ميشه فقط گشادتر.

نظر بديد
لطفاً‌

با تشكر

----------

